# Bad run with 2020 Trance E+1 Pro



## gwoollett (Apr 27, 2020)

I think that Giant have made a mistake in the way they have routed this cable. It goes from the motor around the bottom of the swing-arm (along with the brake hose) and up to a hollow chain-stay tube to the back axle. It's tied with to the rear brake hose so every time the rear suspension gets hit the brake and sensor cable are pulled tight. No slack in the downtube so cables are pulled from the rear breaking most of the frame zipties. 

One week into owning it after riding a grade 4 track I get a speed sensor error. 
I take it to the LBS expecting them to replace the sensor cable.
Instead they replace the motor, but not the cable. Get the bike back, same error again.
Back to the LBS. This time they replace the sensor. The 2 days later I get a motor error.
LBS can't find the problem so after a conversation with the Giant distributor I receive a brand new bike.
6 Weeks later I now have a broken speed sensor cable on the new bike.
This will be the 4th time back to the shop with this model.
I really am over this and want a refund.
Has anyone else had bad experiences with this bike?
Thanks for reading.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

I have a 2020 Reign E+, and much like yours, the cable to the speed sensor on the rear wheel is routed the same way. 

However, I don't think this cable is zip tied to the frame anywhere, and I haven't noticed either of those being pulled tight after rides. I haven't had a speed sensor error either. 

Can you post pictures of the area where you think you're having the issue?


----------



## gwoollett (Apr 27, 2020)

*Picture*

I did previously have the speed cable tied on its own to the chain stay. You can see the marks the cable tie and cable from where this was done. Given what happened with the last bike I thought the speed cables chances were better if anchored separately. I also figured it gave more it more length. The present photo is how the cables were arranged when I received the bike.
The horizontal mark on the paint indicates there was cable movement against the frame. It wouldn't do this if it wasn't being pulled tight.

If the problem was the speed cable itself in both cases, the routing used - the Giant way vs my way. My way lasted longer.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

Mine is routed and zip tied the same as this photo. I have not had any issues.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah, for the price you paid for all that electronic gadgetry, you'd think there would be more in depth t/s'ing at the LBS "trained technician" level, then just willy nilly replace the entire motor, then after its returned and broken down again replacing a sensor and whatever else. For liability reasons LBS would need trained repairmen, but once the ebike purchased then they got their money and dont want to be bothered spending the time t/s'ing, when they got a stack of repairs needed for bread and butter. Then who's to say the customer will be coming back. And would the care be taken with a different LBS that sells the same bike if you were to take it there.

Take a general overview of the cabling, try to remember if you bottomed out on a rock or something or if a branch snagged the cabling. Could have just been a bad day for the assembly line slave wage employee when building your ebike.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

gwoollett said:


> I did previously have the speed cable tied on its own to the chain stay. You can see the marks the cable tie and cable from where this was done. Given what happened with the last bike I thought the speed cables chances were better if anchored separately. I also figured it gave more it more length. The present photo is how the cables were arranged when I received the bike.
> The horizontal mark on the paint indicates there was cable movement against the frame. It wouldn't do this if it wasn't being pulled tight.
> 
> If the problem was the speed cable itself in both cases, the routing used - the Giant way vs my way. My way lasted longer.


Yeah, that's different than the routing on my 2020 Reign E+. On mine, the wire and the brake line come out from on top of the motor and both route through the hole in the end of the chainstay. I don't know what the solution to your problem is, but I hope they get it fixed for you.


----------



## Sonoran49 (Apr 11, 2020)

I'll be getting my Trance E + 1 Pro in a few weeks. Thanks for the post. I'll be looking at the cable routing carefully.


----------

